#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  New Google Maps feature to fight against opioid drugs!

## Bhavya

Google has introduced a new feature in Google maps to fight against opioid drug crisis (painkillers like morphine, Buprenorphine, methadone and etc.).This new feature helps people to break their dependency on these opioid drugs. In Google search or maps now people can type like "medication disposal near me" or "drug drop off near me" It will show permanent drug drop off locations in Google maps for people to safely get rid of their unused medicines. Here you can find more information about this new Google maps feature.

----------

